# internet pour étudiant ???



## poupette83 (20 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour
Ma fille va quitter l'environnement familial...
et pour ses études doit avoir une connexion internet,
Elle part à 160 km de la maison, elle à un macbook,
Doit-on faire une nouvelle connection, un nouvel abonnement,
un nouvel opérateur ??? 
où bien peut-elle profiter de l'abonnement à distance ?????
Merci de nous aider si vous avez vécu ce problème,
ou si vous travaillez chez un bon opérateur !!!!


----------



## twinworld (20 Juillet 2009)

ça dépend où votre fille va allez habiter. Si elle va dans un foyer d'étudiant-e-s ou en coloc' peut-être qu'un réseau sera déjà installé et qu'elle pourra en profiter. Si elle va dans un studio toute seule, alors oui, elle devra avoir sa propre ligne et sa propre connexion. 

Maintenant, peut-être que certains opérateurs font des rabais pour des abonnements multiples pris au nom d'une même famille. On ne sait pas où vous vivez et où votre fille va aller vivre, donc c'est difficile de savoir quelles sont les offres à disposition.


----------



## poupette83 (20 Juillet 2009)

merci de votre réponse,
je suis sur Toulon...    elle va sur Nice...
dans un appart' seule.
L'ancienne locataire avait du faire installer une ligne téléphonique (orange)
pour pouvoir se connecter.
Actuellement à la maison on a orange....
mais ils ne sont pas trop compréhensif...
y a-t-il des opérateurs plus "cool" (pas trop cher)
car elle a possibilité de se connecter dans l'école...
c'est un plus qu'elle voudra...
merci encore de vos solutions...


----------



## twinworld (20 Juillet 2009)

bien que n'habitant pas la France, il me semble que des fournisseurs d'accès internet, il n'y en a pas de tonnes. Téléphonez aux deux ou trois autres de la place, expliquez la situation, et demandez s'ils ont des offres pour les jeunes et/ou les étudiant-e-s.


----------



## boddy (20 Juillet 2009)

La plupart des opérateurs, y compris Orange font des offres d'abonnement sans téléphone. Cela implique que dans son appartement il y ait au moins une prise téléphonique d'où l'opérateur lui enverra l'ADSL et probablement une ligne téléphonique illimitée par Internet comprise dans l'abonnement ; sans compter qu'elle pourra sans doute avoir aussi la télévision par Internet comprise elle-aussi.

Par contre, il faudra payer un abonnement. Tu ne peux pas te servir des codes de ta LiveBox sur une autre LiveBox, si c'est à ça que tu penses :rateau:. Et comme il lui faudra une LiveBox, elle aura automatiquement ses codes personnels.

_(Je veux pas faire du mauvais esprit, sois en sûr. On s'est tous posé la question un jour. Hein ! Faut pas me prendre pour une sainte )_


----------



## poupette83 (20 Juillet 2009)

C'est ce qu'il me semblait,
il faut faire une nouvelle connection,
comme un nouveau client...
ok je vous remercie de vous être penché
sur mon souci...  (j'en ai des tonnes)
(appart. banques, transport, carte étudiant....)


----------



## twinworld (20 Juillet 2009)

poupette83 a dit:


> ok je vous remercie de vous être penché
> sur mon souci...  (j'en ai des tonnes)
> (appart. banques, transport, carte étudiant....)


je veux pas faire le mauvais esprit... mais ça devrait pas être les soucis de votre fille ? surtout pour ce qui est de la carte étudiant... Dans mon boulot, j'ai souvent affaire à des parents d'étudiant-e-s qui font diverses démarches à la place de leurs mouflets : recherche d'un logement, savoir comment aller à l'école, comment s'inscrire, etc, ça m'interpelle à chaque fois. Mais bon, c'est pas le sujet... Bonne chance dans vos démarches de recherche d'opérateur.


----------



## boddy (21 Juillet 2009)

Tu sais twinworld, pour y être passé aussi, je peux te dire que c'est celui qui tient à CB qui fait les démarches 
De plus, pour louer un apart. par exemple, tu as plus de chance si la CB arrive avec toi


----------



## twinworld (21 Juillet 2009)

on est tous passés par là. Y a juste que ça peut être le/la futur-e étudiant-e qui va chercher l'info, qui se renseigne sur comment on fait pour avoir internet dans un appartement, qui trouve comment on va à la fac et combien coûte le prix de l'abonnement de bus, qui se renseigne sur les adresses des foyers d'étudiant-e-s et qui va les visiter. Ensuite, il/elle revient avec toutes les infos et c'est les parents, en concertations avec lui/elle, qui finissent les démarches. 

Mais bon, chacun fait comme il veut.


----------



## poupette83 (28 Juillet 2009)

Merci de vos conseils
Ma fille s'occupe de tout cela, je suis juste un interprètre

Mais pour avoir un appart' il faut une caution
Pour avoir un prêt il faut encore une caution
Pour l'école encore une caution...
aussi la caution aime bien se renseigner comme là
c'est elle qui paye l'abonnement téléphonique...
car en sortant du Lycée on est pas encore autonome...

A 18 ans on a besoin des conseils de ceux qui sont passé par là
Donc de vos acquis à vous qui lisez "Macgeneration"


----------



## Museforever (28 Juillet 2009)

poupette83 a dit:


> Merci de vos conseils
> Ma fille s'occupe de tout cela, je suis juste un interprètre
> 
> Mais pour avoir un appart' il faut une caution
> ...


 
Je suis entièrement d'accord. Après mon bac, j'étais bien content que mes parents fassent pas mal de ces démarches, car à 18 ans on a pas d'expérience et on est un peu largué par tout ça.

J'ai fini mon DUT et je rentre en école d'ingé, maintenant c'est moi qui me débrouille et je préfère. J'ai 20 ans et je ne me vois pas faire les mêmes démarches il y a 2 ans.

Pour en revenir au sujet, le moins cher pour ta fille est de prendre un abonnement chez Free (30 / mois) car tu n'as pas besoin de ta ligne France Télécom (16 / mois) avec eux. Chez les autres non plus mais c'est un peu plus cher.

Si ta fille à un iPhone elle peut l'utiliser en tant que modem pour 9 / mois mais bon les débits sont pas top.


----------



## poupette83 (28 Juillet 2009)

Je pensais bien qu'il y avait des étudiants qui étaient passés par là
en effet je pense que free est le plus compétitif..
merci de ta réponse  Museforever


----------



## jecht (21 Août 2009)

poupette83 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Ma fille va quitter l'environnement familial...
> et pour ses études doit avoir une connexion internet,
> Elle part à 160 km de la maison, elle à un macbook,
> ...



Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si vous avez trouver votre bonheur, mais je suis aussi étudiant et cherche moi même une connexion a internet. 
Votre choix dépend de l'usage qu'en fera votre fille, combien de temps compte elle garder son abonnement etc. Si elle compte garder la ligne moins de 12 mois, alors il faudra privilégier un FAI qui propose un abonnement sans engagement de duré et/ou avec peu de frais de résiliation.

Sinon vous pouvez aller sur ce site :
http://www.degrouptest.com/

Vous entrez votre numéro de téléphone et le code postal, et vous avez une liste d'offre adsl que vous pourrez avoir sur votre ligne.
Si vous n'avez pas de numéro, vous pouvez regarder le numéro d'un voisin proche. Vous devriez avoir la même ligne.

Pour le num du voisin, je vous invite a le cherché ici en entrant juste l'adresse :
http://www.pagesjaunes.fr/pagesblanches/.



			
				Museforever a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au sujet, le moins cher pour ta fille est de prendre un abonnement chez Free (30 / mois) car tu n'as pas besoin de ta ligne France Télécom (16 / mois) avec eux. Chez les autres non plus mais c'est un peu plus cher.



Si c'est pour un abonnement de courte période, le frais de résiliation chez Free sont de mémoire 90 moins 3/mois passé chez free ce qui revient a 67 de résiliation si l'on reste 9 mois chez eux

J'espère avoir été utile


----------

